# Thinking of attending Warrenton Kennel Club Dog Show as spectator



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Since I will not be able to take Mercy anywhere since she's quarintined sort to speak due to illness, I was thinking of attenting a Dog Show in Virginia. I was inquiring about Sub-Novice classes and I was told about this dog show.
I would like to see the Golden Confirmation Competition. I see that it is at 9:30 in ring 4 on Saturday September 28th. I was wondering how I could get a list of the Goldens that are entered in that. I see that there are 20 entered. I would like to connect with other Golden folks some more, since I am already thinking ahead for my next puppy (Still quite a few years though before I'm ready) Thanks!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

When you get there, you can buy a catalog (they usually are about $5 for smaller shows). That will have all of the names and contacts.  

Take one of those chairs-in-a-bag with you and have fun<:


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

If it is an MBF show, you can find the entries on infodog...


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Sally's Mom said:


> If it is an MBF show, you can find the entries on infodog...


How would I look up the entrants through infodog? Do I have to subscribe to see this? Since the Golden Retriever show is early, I wanted to have a chance to get my bearings and see the armbands matching the ones in the catalog before they go into the ring.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

On the day of the show, you get on the website and see the entrants... As well as see when Goldens are on... You can also see that earlier..


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Usually by about 6 a.m. the day of the show infodog will have the catalog online you can print out just the goldens.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I didn't see any owners/dogs/breeders that I was particularly interested in when I read the page of contestants for today. Not sure if the list will be close to identical tomorrow. I wouldn't mind getting a Questan pup, but other than that, I didn't really see any I was interested in meeting. No familiar names, except for my breeder's arch rivals.


----------

